# My newest haul



## npence (Oct 27, 2014)

Bought a pretty big collection over the weekend probably will take several truck loads to get it all. Still not sure what all I bought most off the bikes are piled up in the rafters only could look from below. 

First truck load





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmc14 (Oct 27, 2014)

Awesome collection, many cool ones in that bunch!


----------



## mike j (Oct 27, 2014)

*Numero Uno looking pretty good.*

My curiosity is definitely piqued. Keep the photos coming, por favor. And let's hope for some pleasant surprises up in those rafters.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 27, 2014)

Very nice!!


----------



## npence (Oct 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## npence (Oct 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## npence (Oct 29, 2014)

Still have maybe one more truck load to get.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice finds, Nate! The Luxury Liner has to be my favorite of the bunch.

Now, where in the hell did that fork come from on that Huffy muscle bike? Seriously, that looks wild!

LMAO..."Star World"...I wonder what movie they were going for?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 29, 2014)

LOL, looks like my collection, minus the fancy lawn mower and vintage Merc!


----------



## vincev (Oct 29, 2014)

Dave is going to get excited about the Colson.


----------



## BikeSup (Oct 29, 2014)

*Great haul!*

Good job!


----------



## thatonejohn (Oct 29, 2014)

The Star World fork is interesting, looks like an attempt at an Earles fork found on the old BMW motorcycles.


----------



## 48b6 (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm Interested in the Firestone pedals.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## npence (Oct 30, 2014)

Firestone pedals belong on the firestone bike it also picked up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm in love with that Firestone Super Cruiser....:o


----------



## mruiz (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice haul. is the delta light going to be for sale?
r/s


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 30, 2014)

Yellow viper damn that's a haul


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2014)

Oldnut said:


> Yellow viper damn that's a haul




..heck wid da Viper, I want the Merc!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PCHiggin (Oct 30, 2014)

*Star World...*

I had a lot of fun back when that bike was new.Would look cool next to my other kids bikes


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2014)

PCHiggin said:


> I had a lot of fun back when that bike was new.Would look cool next to my other kids bikes




if you pry it from my cold stiff hands....


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 1, 2014)

*LOL,I understand...*



bricycle said:


> if you pry it from my cold stiff hands....




I have a few of my kids bikes that I'll probably never part with.One of them is on my avatar, a BFK that my Son  had a ball with.


----------



## npence (Nov 10, 2014)

My last load from the collection. 10 more bikes and a few parts here are some pics of the better stuff











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

